Ask HN: When does a master's of cyber security degree make sense? - a_lifters_life
======
hourislate
It all depends why you would want it in the first place.

My opinion is you would be better off getting a GIAC Cert or an Offensive
Security Cert (i.e. OSCP, OSCE). The OSCP Cert will be much more difficult
than acquiring a masters and depending on your background may take longer.

For management types the CISSP or CISM is typically a good route since so many
companies regard them highly (don't understand why but whatever)...

To be honest the best security folks I know have little more than a HS
Education. Two are on Wall St making well into the 7 figures and another is
working as the leading technical expert for one of the biggest credit
companies in the world.

Sadly there are few Uni's that even offer a decent Cyber Security Track.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Primarily for a differentiator, just not sure how much weight it holds.

